# pain management during an HSG



## kym b.

I'm having one on Monday. The doc said to take 2-3 Advil beforehand, for the cramping, but Advil doesn't do much for me. I have a few vicodin left over from my husband's bout with kidney stones, and I'm hoping I can take one of those instead. I didn't want to ask the doc directly, as I'm sure they'd say Other People's Meds are a big no-no. I take one for period cramps when they're really bad, though... so I know they work for me. 

Is there any reason I can't take one during the HSG (other than the obvious ethical reasons, on which I don't want to be judged thankyouverymuch)?


----------



## HappyAuntie

If I were you, I'd call the RE's office and explain your pain vs advil situation and just say you have some vicodin and would it be ok to take that instead (without explaining that it's your DH's Rx! :winkwink:) That way you will get the peace of mind that it's safe (because I don't really know the answer to that) without the lecture about taking your husband's drugs (which, let's face it, we've all done at some time or another! :winkwink:)

AFM, I took 3 advil about 45 min before my HSG and all was fine. I felt some pinching, kind of like when you get a shot at the dentist, but it was very brief. And when the test was over (within 5-10 min), the pain was over. But that's just my experience - every woman is different.


----------



## Omi

I wish i'd taken a codeine before my HSG - honest! :haha: That should say it all :)


----------



## mrsdh

Hi. I know every women reacts differently but from my own experience 2 weeks ago, I didn't have any pain at all. I never took any painkillers before hand, although when I was laying there waiting for the dr I started to panic and wish I had! I think the major thing is to REALLY tell yourself to relax and not tense up(difficult I know). Breathe deeply and kind of let your body flop? I watched the procedure being done and I also think this helped me focus on that rather than how it was being done. That said, I know that alot of women can find it uncomfortable so I would also call before hand and discuss what pain relief would be best in your situation. I was lucky that I didn't need anything after all but just wanted you to not expect it to be dreadful, fx it's only mild cramps if anything. Good luck xx


----------



## Redclaire

hiya!
i'd say take the Vicodin as you have safely taken it before with no side effects. Its the same drug as Soldadol in the uk and ireland but is treated as a controlled drug in the USA. I had my HSG 2 weeks ago and yes it is sore for about 15 seconds and then mild cramping for a couple of hours after. I was prescribed Ponstan Forte by my FS but i also took solpadeine just to be covered...still ouchy but i got the all clear so i dont care now!!
i'd defo take the vicodin!!!


----------



## Omi

Id second the above as not everyone has a painless procedure - having said that everyone is different and it is really over really quickly. Take the vicodin :hugs:


----------



## kym b.

Thanks, all! I've had an HSG in the past (4.5 years ago), and I don't remember it being that awful. Then again, a little killing of pain never did me no harm... ;)


----------



## twinkle

i wasnt told to take anything at all...but i really wish i had as i found it very painful...so pain relief would have been fab. hope u get on ok..i am sure u will. x


----------



## embryo

Its not at all painful to some.Few need Ibuprofen.I screamed and they did it under short GA.:sleep:


----------



## Daisymay72

Just wanted to add, I had my HSG yesterday and was sooo very stressed about it. Firstly in case something showed up very wrong and it was "game over", but secondly after reading about how painful it is.
I had got myself into quite a state when I arrived, the nurses and doctor were great and said "Oh no you have not googled HSG have you, its honestly the worse thing you can do as we are all different".
*Fact* - Its over incredibly quickly. I honestly reckon it was 40 seconds from the tube being inserted, dye injected and out.
*Pain / Discomfort* - We are all different. My own experinece (and I'm a wimp) I took 2 strong pain killers approx 1/2 an hour before, when they started to inject the dye, yes I did go ouch, had a tight cramp pain and did think to myself "I hope this doesn't go on too long or get any worse". Afterwards I felt a bit "precious", but no pain as such.
We are all different and will have different stories to tell. But the one thing that should be the same with all HSG tests, is that it is over before it started.
My tubes were clear, so any discomfort was more than worth it.
Lots of luck xx


----------



## readyformore

I had one 9 years ago. It was uncomfortable, but not horrible at all. I didn't take any motrin or anything, but definately did when I got home.

I drove myself there and back, so I would say avoid the vicodin if you're going to be driving yourself. If someone is taking you, then I would say having a single dose of vicodin is ok.


----------



## readyformore

Oh, bring a panty liner to wear home since you'll be leaking. 

Good luck!


----------



## serendippy

My HSG didnt really go according to plan and it took a lot longer than anticipated...it was rather painful to be honest. I took brufen (which i think is advil?) and paracetamol and im glad i did. I was told to take some painkillers beforehand but they didnt specify which ones.

Good luck for tomoz x


----------



## kym b.

The actual cramping wasn't that bad! Well, actually it was the second time (they had to go in twice, 'cause the dye balloon slipped off the catheter the first time... fun). But it was tolerable. 

The worst part? I got up too fast, and ended up in the bathroom where I almost passed out and then threw up for about 10 minutes straight. ROUGH. The doc said this kind of vasophagal (vasovagal?) reaction was pretty common, as poking around in *that area* can draw blood away from the other parts of your body, and light-headedness is the reaction to that. Also, puking.

Fun stuff.


----------

